# Why?



## ItsAStruggle (10 mo ago)

I don't know what happened to my life. 31 years down the toilet. Good years! I never imagined any of this.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

More info will be needed.

Change your profile pic and username for anonymity if they are your pic and real name.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

carol.reese1 said:


> I don't know what happened to my life. 31 years down the toilet. Good years! I never imagined any of this.


31 years is a long time, you must be devastated.
Can you talk about what happened?

Assuming you're a woman and this is a marriage site, is there a problem with your husband?
And he's done something that you are searching for answer thus "Why?" for the title?

I can tell you for a whole bunch of things a person can do, "Why?" may not get answered.
And it may not be the most important question right now as hard as that is to hear.

The most important question for you is "What am I going to do about it?".
What's done is done. You need to protect your heart and move forward.

Tell us what happened and the smart people here on TAM will be able to help you through it.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

You are asking the wrong Q. 

Instead ask what would I like to accomplish next? Then set out a plan to do just that. You haven't wasted 31 years. You have learned life lessons. Apply them & move forward.


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

you'll have to be more expressive, what happened and why?


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm sorry that you're first 31 years didn't work out like you wanted, but you do have another 31 years, at least, to enjoy on your terms.

So, not everything is gone.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Clarity here:








Seven months of hell


Seven months ago my happy marriage imploded. My husband of 31 years told me he was gay. A week layer I found out he had actually acted on it. We separated and I filed for divorce .i wanted it done so I asked for nothing and he promised to help. Divorce finalized and he gave me $16000 to help...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------

